# Another Flip House Almost Ready to Sell



## imported_MRB (Oct 10, 2013)

I know this is quite a bit more than a garage but here it is.

View attachment 1870


View attachment 1871


View attachment 1872


View attachment 1873


View attachment 1874


House has a built in pool which the original wood deck was dry rotted out so we wrecked it out we will be replacing it with a concrete patio. 
Won't be buying another house to flip with a pool as they are not cheap to make right. Even though this pool is extremely unique and very nice it is terribly overbuilt for the area the house is in, and this house is in a nice fairly nice area. Won't get much appraised value for the pool. Other than that, just a week or two of finish work and clean up and she should be good to go.


----------



## Admin (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks nice. Any before pictures?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking good MRB!


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks great, hope you make some money on it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, did you sell it?


----------



## imported_MRB (Nov 17, 2013)

Took an offer for $290,000.00 in 2 days and it is now pending. Buyer has conventional loan and it should close in 24 days. If is does, it will be just in time for end of year. 

Here's a parting photo shot. 


View attachment 2004


----------



## imported_MRB (Nov 17, 2013)

Took an offer for $290,000.00 in 2 days and it is now pending. Buyer has conventional loan and it should close in 24 days. If is does, it will be just in time for end of year. 

Here's a parting photo shot. 


View attachment 2004


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks really nice!


----------



## imported_MRB (Nov 17, 2013)

Probably will do one more flip as I have bought some 3/8 to 1/2 acre lots with roll outs and plan on building a few spec homes. Architect is finalizing plans/blueprints for three models. They should be through plan check in two counties in abut 3 to 4 months.

 Of course these houses will have nice large garages.


----------

